# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  MC10's Heart Rate & Activity Wristband, MC10 Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - MC10 Inc.

----------


## Airicist

MC10’s heart rate & activity wristband
December 17, 2012

----------

